# icd9 tonsil stones - Can anyone tell me



## mamacase1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what ICD9 code you would use for tonsil stones?


----------



## preserene (Dec 27, 2010)

474.8 Amygdalolith is otherwise called as tonsilolith or  tonsillar stone


----------

